# My Regency F2400M



## titan (May 6, 2007)

My main stove;my hearth-for now;my heat;my burn tubes @ work.


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2007)

Me likey!


Love that last pic.  Looks like nothing is going on in that firebox except secondary.


----------



## titan (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Corie I remain impressed with the secondary burn;it's almost mesmerizing to watch wood burn without the flames even touching it.Those pics were of softwood slabs;with dry hardwood I usually see those nice bluegreen flames @ the top of the box.


----------



## begreen (May 7, 2007)

That's a great shot Titan. Those secondaries are beautiful.


----------



## MrGriz (May 7, 2007)

Nice set up  and beautiful pics!


----------



## titan (May 9, 2007)

Thanks guys,when I bought the house 2 years ago there was an xl Dutchwest cast-iron cat-stove on that hearth that had seen at least 100 cords of wood and was never really maintained properly.No shame in that stove;I used it for one winter but the radiant heat from it was just too much in that room.Now with my new double-walled stove you can sit beside it and be comfortable-convective heat is the answer in that room.I thought i was gonna have a stroke when I wheeled that Dutchwest outside;man those puppies r heavy!The guy that bought it from me asked me if it was heavy;when I said hell yeah, he says"hey I'm not weak you know!"then he grabs one corner with two hands and he can't budge it.While I'm tryin' not to laugh in his face, he pays me up front and leaves;when I get home from work the next day the stove is gone.I guess he ate his Wheaties that morning(or his buddies did).


----------



## Corie (May 9, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,when I bought the house 2 years ago there was an xl Dutchwest cast-iron cat-stove on that hearth that had seen at least 100 cords of wood and was never really maintained properly.No shame in that stove;I used it for one winter but the radiant heat from it was just too much in that room.Now with my new double-walled stove you can sit beside it and be comfortable-convective heat is the answer in that room.I thought i was gonna have a stroke when I wheeled that Dutchwest outside;man those puppies r heavy!The guy that bought it from me asked me if it was heavy;when I said hell yeah, he says"hey I'm not weak you know!"then he grabs one corner with two hands and he can't budge it.While I'm tryin' not to laugh in his face, he pays me up front and leaves;when I get home from work the next day the stove is gone.I guess he ate his Wheaties that morning(or his buddies did).




Yeah, those XL's are heavy.  My dad and I damn near popped every blood vessel in our foreheads muscling one into a cargo van.  Good grief.  Neither one of us is what I would call, burly though.


----------

